# Long term rental agents in Valencia



## kodel (Jul 15, 2014)

Hi All,

I'm looking for a villa I can rent long term (6-12 months) with a view to moving in in February 2016 in areas no more than 30km outside central Valencia, no further north than Lliria and no further south than Alberic.

The wife and I will be out again 2nd week in December for a week for any viewings we manage to compile before we arrive, so far this has all been done online.

So really trying to reach out to anybody who has moved to Valencia renting long term. Our plan currently is to move out to Valencia permanently in February 2016, rent a villa to get a feel for the area then look to buy later.

I have seen a few rentals where the property is up for rent and is also available to buy, this type of "rent before you buy" would be ideal for us.

Our rental budget max 700 euros & purchase budget 185k euros 

Thanks


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Have you looked at all the links in our FAQ section on renting?

Also, I would advise against going for a rent-to-buy scheme. There really are NO advantages at the moment. If you rent the property and then subsequently want to buy it, then try and cut a deal.


----------



## kodel (Jul 15, 2014)

snikpoh said:


> Have you looked at all the links in our FAQ section on renting?
> 
> Also, I would advise against going for a rent-to-buy scheme. There really are NO advantages at the moment. If you rent the property and then subsequently want to buy it, then try and cut a deal.


Thanks for the reply snikpoh I didn't mean a "rent-to-buy scheme" I meant, just as you said, renting a property that also has the option to purchase it as the seller maybe looking to sell also.


----------



## kodel (Jul 15, 2014)

Ok, sorry I'm still new to this forum although registered sometime ago. When I click on FAQ I don't get anything other than something about vbulletin?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

kodel said:


> Ok, sorry I'm still new to this forum although registered sometime ago. When I click on FAQ I don't get anything other than something about vbulletin?


snikpoh means our FAQ sticky thread http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...-living-spain/2725-faqs-lots-useful-info.html


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Try https://www.kyero.com/en/valencia-region-property-long-let-1l55540?beds=2&max_price=1500

It is a portal that many agents use.


----------

